# Mobil1 5w30 at Costco



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*Castrol Full Synthetic 5w-40*

I was doing a search and found this from Castrol.

http://www.castrol.com/castrol/genericarticle.do?categoryId=8268003&contentId=6003234

GMAN


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

I've run Castrol 0W-30 in my car for 2 years now and close to 50K miles and I love it :thumbup:

For the record Castrol 0W-30 meets both ACEA A3/B3 and BMW LL01 specs:


----------



## milobloom242 (Dec 28, 2004)

F1Crazy said:


> I've run Castrol 0W-30 in my car for 2 years now and close to 50K miles and I love it :thumbup:
> 
> For the record Castrol 0W-30 meets both ACEA A3/B3 and BMW LL01 specs:


Very nice - do you get this at Autozone as well, or someplace else?


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

gbelton said:


> I was doing a search and found this from Castrol.
> 
> http://www.castrol.com/castrol/genericarticle.do?categoryId=8268003&contentId=6003234
> 
> GMAN


While that may be correct that Castrol supplies oil to BMW, it has only been in the past year that Castrol has marketed at the retail level in the US an oil that meets BMW LL-O1. Unfortunately the Castrol site is very misleading. When I sought a oil recommendation it recommended about 5 different formulations with only one meeting BMW LL-O1. :tsk:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Cool, had not seen that one.

So there is now ONE -30 weight other than BMW oil that meets the specs.

Personally, I just run either BMW oil (cheap, easy to get) or Mobil 1 0W-40 in the cars.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> Cool, had not seen that one.
> 
> So there is now ONE -30 weight other than BMW oil that meets the specs.
> 
> Personally, I just run either BMW oil (cheap, easy to get) or Mobil 1 0W-40 in the cars.


Castrol 0W-30 posts better results in used oil analysis than Mobil 1 0W-40, it is more stable oil. I had my first analysis of Castrol done in April '04 and it looked very promising so every chance I get to I use it. It's distributed only by AutoZone AFAIK so it may be hard to find sometimes.


----------



## FalconGuy (Sep 27, 2002)

I agree, my oil analysis with this oil has been impressive, better than with the BMW oil, for a 30 weight it certainly doesn't act like one.

With the Autozone rewards card I pay 3.59 a quart, for a superior product that has the advantage of being able to get local it cant be beat.

People on the oil forums hoard this stuff, its really kinda funny, people post pics of "their stash" 

The old version MYO4 was green so it got the name green castrol. Now its a more normal golden color, lots of people doubted the new version would test as well, for me it has tested better.

Cant beat it in price, performance and availability

I wouldn't hesitate to use this oil or recommend it. Nothing wrong with Mobil 1 but too many people are using the wrong Mobil 1 product that does not meet specs.


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

anyone find 10w60 german castrol at autozone??????


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

rruiter said:


> anyone find 10w60 german castrol at autozone??????


 it's not offered by Castrol USA, only dealer or online retailers will carry it


----------



## Mark_325i (May 1, 2003)

*The latest from BMW Customer Relations ---*

What I asked BMW Customer Relations via Owner's Circle:



> Comments: What motor oil is acceptable to use besides the oil from the dealership?


The response I rec'd today:



> Dear Mr. :
> 
> Thank you for contacting BMW of North America, LLC regarding oil for your 2003 BMW 325i. We appreciate your enthusiasm for our vehicles and are happy to answer your question.
> 
> ...


I was curious if the Mobil 1 5W30 sold in the 5 qt jugs at Walmart was acceptable so I called BMW. I was told the above. I then emailed them thru Owner's Circle and asked the same question and rec'd the above response today. FYI


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

If you use it and have problems, keep the mail. 

Mobil 1 5W-30 clearly doesn't mee the BMW standards publsihed inyour owner's manual.

Not that I think you will have any oil related problems or that I personally would be worried about running Mobil 1, but just want to be clear about what BMW NA puts out in print.


----------



## Mark_325i (May 1, 2003)

> but just want to be clear about what BMW NA puts out in print


That _is_ what they put out in print.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

But then they will tell you that is not official, only what is in your owner's manual.

Your choice. Under warranty, I put in BMW oil.


----------

